# Christmas Crack



## mudbug (Dec 19, 2005)

Too sweet for me, but my kid sister and her friends are addicted (hence the name):


Christmas Crack

1 package of Oreos
1 package of cream cheese
1 package of almond bark
1/4 to 1/2 bag of chocolate morsals
A lot of toothpicks

In a food processor, combine the cream cheese and the Oreos.
(I had to use both a food processor and my mixer)
Mix until the texture is that of wet dirt.
Let the mixture set in the fridge for at least a couple of hours.  Once it has hardened a little, line a cookie sheet with parchment or wax paper.
Form the mixture into little balls. I used a 1/4 teaspoon measure to scoop out the goo.
Once all the truffles have been formed, place a toothpick into each one.  The toothpicks will help later when you dip into the almond bark.
Again, let the truffles harden (I left mine in the freezer overnight).  They need to be very, very cold.
In a double boiler (or the microwave) melt the almond bark.
Dip each truffle into the melted almond bark, using the toothpick as your guide.
Try to take out the toothpicks before the almond bark hardens.
Again, freeze the truffles so that the almond bark hardens.
Once they are frozen, melt the chocolate (again, double boiler or microwave).
Drizzle the chocolate over the truffles, then place the truffles in the fridge to store and keep cold.


----------



## Constance (Dec 19, 2005)

Mudbug, this is right up my husband's alley. I'll have to use chocolate instead of the almond bark for him, though...he think's that's the only flavor. 
Thanks for the recipe!


----------

